# FS: 250 W metal halide $50



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Selling 250w metal halide and ballast, bulbs might need a replace - $50

















PM or Text me at 604 441 6667


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Bumps are upppp


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

lowed the price


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Make me annnn offerrrr


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

lowed the price again


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

100 isn't cheap?


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

250 need it gone


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

to the top bump


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

lowered price again


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bump price is 50


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

id grab it but not sure ill be out thatway closest I normally go is n.delta


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Delta is too far for me :/


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bump bump still for sale


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

50 dolla bump!


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bumppp to the top


----------



## Rejine (Jan 2, 2013)

What are the dimensions?


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

friday bumps


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bumps up again


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bumpppp it up again


----------

